
So, You Think You Really Know What Happened with Facebook’s IPO on Friday? - fwdbureau
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/05/so-you-think-you-really-know-what-happened-with-facebooks-ipo-on-friday/
======
jwoah12
> _And I can justify my thoughts and feelings on computers because I cut my
> teeth working on them as I broke into the industry. I went from crawling
> under desks counting computer cables to talking to guys like you!_

That's like justifying saying you understand the workings and limitations of
the automotive industry because you work at a car wash.

